

List of multi-paradigm programming languages - sz4kerto
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_multi-paradigm_programming_languages#Language_overview

======
IsTom
I used to be a fan of multiparadigmatic languages, because hey, I can do
anything just the way I want, but then I heard Carmack during Quakecon say:

"Languages talk about multi-paradigm as if it's a good thing, but multi-
paradigm means you can always do the bad thing if you feel you really need
to".

Now I'm not sure if it's a good or a bad thing.

For example in Erlang the garbage collector can assume that only things with
lower addresses point to things with higher adresses. Erlang gets it because
it says absolute _no_ to mutation in the sequential functional part of the
language. Haskell and Ocaml can't do that, they have escape hatches.

~~~
theseoafs
> For example in Erlang the garbage collector can assume that only things with
> lower addresses point to things with higher adresses. Erlang gets it because
> it says absolute no to mutation in the sequential functional part of the
> language. Haskell and Ocaml can't do that, they have escape hatches.

Why does that matter? Does high-performance gabrage collecting depend on the
ordering of objects in memory?

~~~
IsTom
It lets you traverse a lot less of memory. It's great for concurrent garbage
collection.

